# Longchamp Le Pliage - size comparisons/what fits inside



## tentativepurse

When I was looking to buy a smaller Le Pliage, I googled a lot to figure out if I wanted the small or medium. I think a thread with pictures of different sizes with contents would be a great one stop resource.

Sizing of Le Pliage can be confusing. There's the old sizing (large is bigger than new large), which you'll mainly find on ebay now. Then there's the custom made sizing (differently colored stripe). There's also the Planetes totes.

Keep in mind, I suspect some don't differentiate between the medium and the small, they call them both small.

Anyway, I'll post what I've found so far, and hope more people can post pictures of their totes with contents, and what size it is and what kind of sizing scheme it's from.

------------
From http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/instant-reveal-longchamp-lm-small-handbag-816426.html This is the small, short handles:
http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...-reveal-longchamp-lm-small-handbag-lm-005.jpg

A large Planetes used for travel:
http://www.extrapetite.com/2012/02/packing-tips-for-business-trips.html






Magnums.net medium Le Pliage, long handles:
http://magnums.net/mm5/altviews/LC2605PL-600-1.jpg

Magnums.net small Le Pliage, short handles:
http://magnums.net/mm5/altviews/LC1621PL-600-1.jpg


----------



## tentativepurse

I'm having trouble getting the pictures to work. Don't know why.


----------



## tentativepurse

I'll contribute. This is my medium Le Pliage in Navy with long handles, bought recently at an airport in Europe. I've put a few items in it with fairly known dimensions. A long wallet, a Polaroid sunglasses case, a Clarins Vanity case and a 10 inch netbook. There's more room, as you can see.


----------



## ms p

This is the smallest size le pliage with long handles. The long champ shop calls this small, some call this medium. Against A4 size regular document paper and ipad2. The paper and ipad2 is placed against the start of the base of the bag


----------



## ms p

Pic


----------



## ms p

Medium short handle


----------



## tentativepurse

ms p said:


> This is the smallest size le pliage with long handles. The long champ shop calls this small, some call this medium. Against A4 size regular document paper and ipad2. The paper and ipad2 is placed against the start of the base of the bag



With the small one, did you pull out the bottom or fold it in like you did with the medium?


----------



## pkkatalina

Another pic of the Longchamp LM small "handbag," 8-1/4" x 8-1/4" x 5" dimensions per the website.  It fits my necessities. Water bottle could stand up, but I have a lot of things in the bottom. 

My iPad Gen 3 will not fit.

Also, that little rolled up shopping bag, I picked up at TJ Maxx. I think it came 2 for $6 or something. Super-useful when shopping and you don't want to carry the plastic bag from the store.  I believe the brand is called inSAK.  I'm sure Chico bags and other brands make the same sort of thing; they're so handy!


----------



## ms p

tentativepurse said:


> With the small one, did you pull out the bottom or fold it in like you did with the medium?




Folded like this


----------



## ms p

Bag folded the same way as above. Pic with ipad2 flat against bag


----------



## tentativepurse

Interesting. ms p's small with long handles will fit an iPad, but pkkatalina's LM Metal small with short handles will not ( http://www.longchamp.com/en/lm-metal-2605510-2-600612.html ). Yeah, this is why we need this thread. BTW, the small Le Pliage with short handles has these dimensions according to longchamp.com: 8¼x8¼x5½. And so does the LM Metal.


----------



## ms p

I think small short handle is smaller than small long handle. There are probably some pics that shows all le pliage size lay flat against each other


----------



## tentativepurse

ms p said:


> I think small short handle is smaller than small long handle. There are probably some pics that shows all le pliage size lay flat against each other



When I was dithering between small and medium, I couldn't find any small with long handles for sale, except for custom made and possibly fakes, so that made the choice easier for me. Are there any places that sell small, long handle currently? Or is yours part of the older size lineup that got discontinued?


----------



## pkkatalina

I'm wondering if there is a difference between one being a "handbag," and one being a "tote," as far as sizing. Or maybe it's the time of manufacture and variances. It would be easier if they were more uniform in sizing, but maybe there are reasons/changes/etc.


----------



## tentativepurse

Here are some pics I found various places:
Here's a girl who put a camerabag (probably one of those meant to stay inside another bag that you can find on ebay) inside her Le Pliage:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kleinereisende/7086317271/

Large, long handle with purse organizer:
http://s971.photobucket.com/user/Pu...rge Long handle EXTRA JUMBO/IMG_0225.jpg.html

Different purse organizers in Medium
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...leon-v-pursein-incl-suhali-lockit-370024.html


----------



## dianahuang

pkkatalina said:


> Another pic of the Longchamp LM small "handbag," 8-1/4" x 8-1/4" x 5" dimensions per the website.  It fits my necessities. Water bottle could stand up, but I have a lot of things in the bottom.



thanks for showing us this...it's really nice  i have the same roll sack tote to cover my bags when rain pours down


----------



## ms p

tentativepurse said:


> When I was dithering between small and medium, I couldn't find any small with long handles for sale, except for custom made and possibly fakes, so that made the choice easier for me. Are there any places that sell small, long handle currently? Or is yours part of the older size lineup that got discontinued?



Small long handle in my pic is a regular size. Every season released in new colors and some regular colors. From what I remember off hand this is the sizes of le pliage (& Lm metal) starting from smallest:  small short handle $100 -> small long handle $125-> medium short handle $115-> large long handle $145. U can see all these at longchamp.con


----------



## tentativepurse

ms p said:


> Small long handle in my pic is a regular size. Every season released in new colors and some regular colors. From what I remember off hand this is the sizes of le pliage (& Lm metal) starting from smallest:  small short handle $100 -> small long handle $125-> medium short handle $115-> large long handle $145. U can see all these at longchamp.con



I checked the Longchamp site in different countries. They're not always marked with size. On the US site I found a Le Pliage Python in small with long handles, size 10 x 10 x 5 1/2 inch and a small Le Pliage, short handles, size 8 1/4 x 8 1/4 x 5 1/2. A small, long handles, size 10 x 10 x 5 1/2 inch. A medium, long handles, size 12 1/4 x 12 x 7 1/2 inch.

Nordstrom calls the 12 1/4"W x 11 3/4"H x 7 1/2" Large, and I bought one in Europe that size, also marked Large.

I bought a medium (marked as medium on the tags), long handles (LE PLIAGE "SHOPPING" MODELE DEPOSE) in an airport in Europe, and the size is 10 x 10 x 5 1/2 inch. Nordstrom's medium has the size 9 3/4"W x 9 3/4"H x 5 1/2". Nordstrom has no small, long handles available. Nordstrom has both a small and a mini, short handles. Identical size: 8 1/4"W x 8 1/4"H x 5 1/2", but slightly different strap drop.

Pretty confusing, in other words. I think it might be easier to specify the size in inches or cm of the Le Pliage we post pictures of in the future instead of relying only on the size as stated on the bag.


----------



## Esquared72

I have, what I'm assuming is, the medium long handle also.  It says *Le Pliage "Shopping" Modele Depose* and is 10" x 10" x 5.5".  I bought it at Nordstrom a couple of years ago.  Don't know if this is helpful at all, but here's a pic and what fits inside - it's a deceptive bag in that it holds a lot more than it looks like it would:


----------



## ms p

I think i read somewhere nordstorm tends to measure inhouse for bags so the size may be slightly diff from longchamp.com. 10x10x5.5inch is small long handle. Years ago we always refer this small long handle size as medium long handle. 

Also just note diff longchamp series sometimes have a slightly diff size available. Eg planete has a very small short handle size that is not available in le pliage or lm metal.


----------



## tentativepurse

ms p said:


> I think i read somewhere nordstorm tends to measure inhouse for bags so the size may be slightly diff from longchamp.com. 10x10x5.5inch is small long handle. Years ago we always refer this small long handle size as medium long handle.
> 
> Also just note diff longchamp series sometimes have a slightly diff size available. Eg planete has a very small short handle size that is not available in le pliage or lm metal.



I'm confused...

I asked for the large size in the store and got the 12 inch one. Looking at the tag now, it's got M on it.

I asked for medium, long handle in the store. I got the 10x10x5.5inch - which is called small, long handle in the US. I can't find the tags right now, so not sure what those say. Mine is medium according to Nordstrom and Magnums, and small according to Longchamp.com/US version.


----------



## tentativepurse

eehlers said:


> I have, what I'm assuming is, the medium long handle also.  It says *Le Pliage "Shopping" Modele Depose* and is 10" x 10" x 5.5".  I bought it at Nordstrom a couple of years ago.  Don't know if this is helpful at all, but here's a pic and what fits inside - it's a deceptive bag in that it holds a lot more than it looks like it would:



Thanks. This one is called small, long handle on Longchamp.com, and medium, long handle on Nordstrom and Magnums.net.

I think that's why I got so confused in another thread regarding a video showing what I thought must be the medium, yet she said it was the small one. I'm GUESSING this is the same size as yours, although the strap drop is definitely more than mine, so might be an older size:

http://youtu.be/F-EuuKyr7vQ


----------



## ms p

tentativepurse said:


> I'm confused...
> 
> I asked for the large size in the store and got the 12 inch one. Looking at the tag now, it's got M on it.
> 
> I asked for medium, long handle in the store. I got the 10x10x5.5inch - which is called small, long handle in the US. I can't find the tags right now, so not sure what those say. Mine is medium according to Nordstrom and Magnums, and small according to Longchamp.com/US version.




I know it's confusing but it sounds right if u consider small long handle was known as medium (some shop may still refer it as medium)


----------



## myra24

haha Pliage sizes are so confusing!! I've been looking for this same info myself as I was trawling Nords, NM and the LC websites to figure this out. 

FYI, I made a spreadsheet with the sizes listed on LC"s official US website, and here's the info for anyone who's looking. 

As you can see, the sizes for short handle and long handle differs. Also SH - Short, LH - Long. 

Take from the official US Longchamp Website	





Hope this helps!! I'm still confused as to which size to buy my first Pliage


----------



## dhampson

A couple of days ago I asked Nordstrom via their website the model number of the Medium Tote they sell.  (I came across a website that makes organizers for Longchamp and they present them by their model numbers)
Nordstrom gave me: 2605089
If you look up that model number on Longchamp's website it comes up with their small tote.


----------



## thedseer

Weird how inconsistent the sizing is. Thanks for the chart &#8211; very helpful! I have a navy long handled, which I bought from Magnums as a &#8220;large,&#8221; though according to the Longchamps sizing, it&#8217;s actually a medium.


----------



## myra24

thedseer said:


> Weird how inconsistent the sizing is. Thanks for the chart &#8211; very helpful! I have a navy long handled, which I bought from Magnums as a &#8220;large,&#8221; though according to the Longchamps sizing, it&#8217;s actually a medium.


I know~~ The only reason I set out to put the numbers to paper is because Nordie had these weird descriptions - size large but capacity medium etc. 

By the way does the Le Pliage ever go on sale? I'm not close to an outlet mall.


----------



## myra24

dhampson said:


> A couple of days ago I asked Nordstrom via their website the model number of the Medium Tote they sell.  (I came across a website that makes organizers for Longchamp and they present them by their model numbers)
> Nordstrom gave me: 2605089
> If you look up that model number on Longchamp's website it comes up with their small tote.


Longchamp does not list a Large tote under the classic Le pliage collection online. 

So I assume the "L" that everyone refers to is actually LC's "M"? 

I thought the large has a 17-18 inch opening?


----------



## tentativepurse

myra24 said:


> Longchamp does not list a Large tote under the classic Le pliage collection online.
> 
> So I assume the "L" that everyone refers to is actually LC's "M"?
> 
> I thought the large has a 17-18 inch opening?



Yes. Large = medium. Confused yet?

They don't measure the opening for the sizing, but the bottom. I think there's an image on one of the sites measuring everything, and should have a measurement of the top too.


----------



## thedseer

myra24 said:


> I know~~ The only reason I set out to put the numbers to paper is because Nordie had these weird descriptions - size large but capacity medium etc.
> 
> By the way does the Le Pliage ever go on sale? I'm not close to an outlet mall.


 
Magnums (http://www.magnums.net/) had a 20% off code recently - that's when I got mine. It's over now, unfortunately. Various department stores have friends & family sales from time to time. And new Magnums customers can get 10% off when they sign up for emails.


----------



## tentativepurse

myra24 said:


> By the way does the Le Pliage ever go on sale? I'm not close to an outlet mall.



Seasonal colors supposedly go on sale. I've heard people have bought them at Nordstrom Rack, outlets and even TJ Maxx, I think?

They're cheaper in Europe, and cheaper in airports (Because there's no tax. Tax can be up to 25 % in some European countries). They're often in various airport shops. If you travel, check the Longchamp website for stores in that country and for the stores inside airports. The closer the country is to France, the cheaper the prices. If you change planes for instance at Schiphol, Amsterdam, that's a good place to buy them. There's a bag store there that sells them.


----------



## myra24

Thanks, was planning to look it up at an airport then next time in travelling out


----------



## tentativepurse

myra24 said:


> Thanks, was planning to look it up at an airport then next time in travelling out



Also keep in mind the currency conversion. The dollar is pretty weak. The euro goes up and down.


----------



## tentativepurse

I just found something curious. Apple Store in countries in Europe (not in the US) sells Le Pliages they say are especially made for the 13 inch and 15 inch MacBook. Here's the listing from the Finnish website:
http://store.apple.com/fi/product/HB280ZM/A/longchamp-15-le-pliage-shoulder-bag?fnode=50&p=6

They don't show the inside of the bag, but it supposedly has padded pockets for MacBook, Ipad and Iphone.

Has anyone seen these in person? These cost more than the regular Le Pliage in large/medium (75 Euro).
Ah, found a photo of the inside of this one:
http://store.storeimages.cdn-apple.....5,0,0&iccEmbed=0&layer=comp&.v=1364342943557


----------



## occhiverdi

I have the  medium with short handles.  I can get an a4 notebook and much more in it. I've ordered a bag organiser to see if it sorts with the amounts of items that fall into the deep and dark corners of it!!!


----------



## specme

I have one that measures 18 in across top by zipper . What size would that be ? Thanks !


----------



## tentativepurse

specme said:


> I have one that measures 18 in across top by zipper . What size would that be ? Thanks !



If you instead measure the bottom, folded, that's the measure that's used most. Remember that Nordstrom and Longchamp have different names for the sizes.


----------

